# Lookie what I got



## minicoop1985 (May 2, 2016)

2016-05-03_05-05-00 by Michael Long, on Flickr

Nicca IIIa. Shutter curtains have seen better days, and the slow speeds are off, but I plan to send it out to get worked on. Has the Nikkor 5cm f2 under that cap.


----------



## Watchful (May 2, 2016)

cute


----------



## dxqcanada (May 2, 2016)

Ohhhh, a Nicca. I have been trying to get my hands on one of those for years ... people alway jack up the price on those, especially with the Nikon lens.


----------



## minicoop1985 (May 2, 2016)

I paid for it, believe me, but it wasn't too bad. I didn't buy this one to make money off of it.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 2, 2016)

I want it. Probably easier to load than a Minox 35 EL

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dxqcanada (May 2, 2016)

One day I will get a Yashica YF, then I can get rid of all the other rangefinder cameras I have ... I've got too many ... anyone want to buy one ?


----------



## minicoop1985 (May 2, 2016)

I wanted a Leica for a while. Hated admitting it, but I wanted one. Now I have something that's going to fit that bill just fine. Man is Collectiblend optimistic on the prices of these things...


----------



## minicoop1985 (May 3, 2016)

Good news! I got the slow speed mechanism to work! I cleaned and lubed it through the rewind mechanism hole. Works VERY smoothly now.


----------



## dxqcanada (May 3, 2016)

You mean the rewind release switch ?
If that is designed like the Leicas and Canon RF's that I have had then the slow speed gears sits on top of the lower part of the camera ... take the lens off and look at the inside bottom ... should be able to squirt some Ronsonol down there.

Canon IIF rangefinder – the inside out


----------



## minicoop1985 (May 3, 2016)

These sound like they're on top. It's based on the IIIa (I'd assume, given the model number). They gotta be on top, since I just got them working that way.

Edit: Changed the OP picture.


----------



## minicoop1985 (May 4, 2016)

So I did some researching. Apparently, the slow speed escapement is on the bottom in a Leica IIIa, so I would assume it's in the bottom of the Nicca. The Naphtha and oil must have made its way to the bottom of the camera, or maybe it wasn't the escapement that needed lubrication.

For the record, this thing smells like 1950s military surplus for some reason.

I keep putting a light behind the shutter curtains, and they seem light tight. Once I get a spool, we'll see if they need to be replaced immediately or if there's hope I can use it for a while.


----------



## annamaria (May 4, 2016)

Ah cute cam. Share your shots with us whenever it's ready.


----------



## Derrel (May 4, 2016)

minicoop1985 said:
			
		

> For the record, this thing smells like 1950s military surplus for some reason.



Hmmmmm, not  quite sure what that smell would be like...


----------



## minicoop1985 (May 4, 2016)

Derrel said:


> minicoop1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It smells like freedom.

Actually, it's kinda musty. It's the same smell you would find in the old wartime era exhibits at the EAA.


----------



## minicoop1985 (May 5, 2016)

Update: Got a collar for the shutter from DAG camera. If you need camera parts, seriously. Go there. I bought my RoBoT parts from them. 

www.dagcamera.com


----------



## KC1 (May 7, 2016)

What a darling little camera.


----------



## minicoop1985 (May 9, 2016)

Well, I tested it. Looks like braille on the negatives.  I'm trying some liquid electrical tape on the first curtain, so we'll see how that goes. Worked on my old Hasselblad 1600f... Might work here. If not, it's off to YYe camera for new curtains and a CLA.


----------



## minicoop1985 (May 10, 2016)

Update: Yesterday, I shredded some film in it, and some particles of film got into the escapement because I was having trouble figuring out how to get the film properly IN the camera. The camera basically acted like it was on bulb from 1/30 on down. The first curtain was SUPER laggy. Found the piece of film lodged in there, and carefully took it out and lubricated the escapement again (was still a little sticky). Got it working at 100% again. Now to wait until tomorrow to see the negatives... *impatient Mike is impatient*


----------



## dxqcanada (May 12, 2016)

One reason why I don't like Barnacks.


----------



## minicoop1985 (May 12, 2016)

Well, I have some news. The negatives still had some minor braille going on. Looks like something easily fixed, though, and it was a MASSIVE improvement over the last set.


----------

